# another breeding journey



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok here is out of my very own tiels my first tiels with eggs all the other eggs were from my uncle who past away so i just candled the eggs 1 is fertile as i could see the veins so here are the eggs if anyone wants one of the babies i did promise mike and kim first choice so it will be up to them if they want one of these egg one was laid october 1st


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats on your beautiful little eggs!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

thankyou so much


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats Allen, how exciting! 

I'd get one if I were closer, lol. But if someone gets one of the bubs off you, they'll be so very lucky 'cause they are coming from someone who cares so much about 'tiels and is an excellent owner.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ty solace i treat them like they are my kids


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Lets face it. They ARE our kids!


----------



## spike's mom (Aug 21, 2008)

oh yes I agree I think I feed my birds better than I fed myself or my 4 kids mybirds are way more spoilt than my kids Thats for sure They get only the very best of everything.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Nobody dares touch anything in my fridge without asking "Is this for the birds?"


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

LOL...that's funny, Sue...you REALLY know your mutations/genetics well...I'm always impressed by your posts. 

Allen, those are the cutest little eggs. I'd love to have one of your babies if I wasn't so far away...they couldn't have a better "parront"!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

in order to ship to the usa they have to have a vets certificate


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

I didn't know you could ship so far...that wouldn't be too stressful on the bird? B/c I live way down in GA?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

it would also be more expensive as well shiping and the vet bill as well the cost of the bird as well


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok just to let you no the first egg i found was on the bottom of the cage and was cracked so i set up the breeding cage the next egg was laid 2 days later in the box i was not sure if they would go to the box as they just got the bow 2 days before but i was happy they did and since then they laid 4 in total so far the last one was late last night wich means if they are all fertilized they should start hatching around the 19th i do no one is fertilized as i did candle it and saw the veins


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, I wouldn't want a baby to have to travel that far anyway. We don't have any breeders locally but we do within driving distance - even if they aren't as special as your babies!  Can't wait to see new baby pics when they hatch!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

oh yea there will be a picture overload with baby birdies


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

simply can not wait


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here is todays pic


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok here is the mutation conversion also 2 of the 4 eggs are fertile 

Mother:Grey Split To Pied
Father:Grey Split To {X1: Lutino}

male offspring:
25% Grey Split To Pied {X1: Lutino}
25% Grey Split To Pied
25% Grey Split To {X1: Lutino}
25% Grey

female offspring:
25% Lutino Split To Pied
25% Grey Split To Pied
25% Lutino
25% Grey


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Allen What Mutation Calculator do you use? I want to run something by it.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here you go let me no what you get 

http://www.kirstenmunson.com/cockatiels/blue.html


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That's the same one I used when I got a result that surprised me. I've had some lengthy posts about it under Mutations and genetics.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

wich one do you use is there another one


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

The Virtual Breeder I think it was under something called Color Palate. The one by Kirsten Munsen


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes thats the one i use http://www.kirstenmunson.com/cockatiels/index.html


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok seems like they are done laying eggs the first one was laid october 1st


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i was going to ask a question but decided not to be lazy and just go look myself........how exciting!!! i hope all goes well and we have babies to pick from!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

2 out of 4 eggs are fertile so far


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh how cool!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok just to let you all no that 3 eggs are fertile


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Very Cool Allen!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh awesome allen....now the countdown to little chirpies!!!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

within the next 7-10 days we should have the first chick


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I can hardly wait.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

you and me both acording to the genetics i found out that both mom and dad are split to lutino

Mother:Grey Split To Pied
Father:Grey Split To {X1: Lutino}

male offspring:
25% Grey Split To Pied {X1: Lutino}
25% Grey Split To Pied
25% Grey Split To {X1: Lutino}
25% Grey

female offspring:
25% Lutino Split To Pied
25% Grey Split To Pied
25% Lutino
25% Grey


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Females can't be split for lutino. They either are or they aren't. They take their color gene in a sex linked mutation like Lutino from the Father. So either way you are likely to get one. At least.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i was not going to tell you all but here is what i,m offering kim if her and mike do get one of the chicks this christmas they still get it for the same price i offered them then as a welcome to canada gift kim gets to pick out another tiel of her choosing in the spring or summer from a different parent that way they are not related at all for free


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yea i found that out just now


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

thats so kind of u allen.....it means alot to us as does your friendship....im so glad we came across this forum and met you and the other ppl on this forum.....u've been very good to us allen and im glad we have become friends!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok the eggs should start to hatch this weekend or bye monday


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

yay potential choices for new baby for us!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i have figured bye the 27th of november if all chicks are hatched bye next friday they will be on 3 feedings a day i,ll still have to get another heating pad


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

yeah it will be quite a few babies....how exciting....that will make them ready for christmas?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes it will 4 weeks in november and another 4 in december as december is a 5 week month and there will be a good selection of greys


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

im seeing that....greys and lutinos by the sounds of it.....lucky we want a grey!!! at least i think thats still the plan...we haven't spoken about it since squirt....but we did originally want a grey...and we already have belle a lutino....so something different is always nice.....tell cinny to get to laying.....males split to cinn pearl would be lovely (look at me thinking about potential grandbirdies!!!)


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well since the posible mate would be alutino i would go with a grey if you breed lutino to lutino the bald spot on the head of the lutino babies would be large and it is not recomended to breed lutino to lutino


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh i would get a cinn pearl girl to breed with a grey male split to cinn pearl....belle is already paired with chico....they are bonded and when they are old enough will breed together,....i just meant we wanted a diff tiel since we already have a pied and a lutino...sorry i should have been clearer


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

oh ok thats good then


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok the eggs should start to hatch bye this saturday or monday the latest i did candle the eggs today 3 out of 4 are fertile i,m hoping for atleast 1 lutino if so then it will be female so i may have 6 tiels alltogether


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok eggs should start to hatch tomorow so now kim will be sitting on pins and needles just waiting


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

At least you save Kim from sitting on eggs!...You know she would if she had to.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

that i no she would if she could no doubt about that


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok now kim settle down but one egg is starting to hatch


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

yayyyyyyyyyyyyy i just screamed....poor mikey lol


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

better him then me


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol.....so true....he has to put up with these things....for better and for screaming with excitement!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

What sorta mutation are these ones gonna be?

I am lost on which of your 'tiels are and aren't sitting on eggs atm lol.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

Mother:Grey Split To Pied
Father:Grey Split To {X1: Lutino}

male offspring:
25% Grey Split To Pied {X1: Lutino}
25% Grey Split To Pied
25% Grey Split To {X1: Lutino}
25% Grey

female offspring:
25% Lutino Split To Pied
25% Grey Split To Pied
25% Lutino
25% Grey


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

these will be 
Mother:Grey Split To Pied
Father:Grey

male offspring:
50% Grey Split To Pied
50% Grey

female offspring:
50% Grey Split To Pied
50% Grey


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i was wrong kim is right


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh my bad i took it off one of the other posts


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lmao i dunno.....im confused now!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

the one you posted is right kim


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

thats an older pic of another baby chick gues who it is


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

hooray!!!! how precious!!!!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh lol....miracle??


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yup thats my miracle


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

dont confuse me allen!!! lol...i got all excited!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i,m getting a case of sprey millet for $30.00 if i went to a local store the same case would cost $95.00 but i,m getting it from the suplier


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

hey i new it would confuse you


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol ur terrible!!! thats a great deal on the millet then!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i was real bad when mom turned 50 i said how does it feel to be half a century old


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

now if mike wants a case i can get him one and when he is in town next he can just pay me


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol that IS terrible lol....i will let him know....how much is in a case?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

$30.00 wich is 21 pounds and a savings of 65 dollars


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

wow thats alot.....im not sure we could use that much yet!! how long does it last for??


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

you can freeze it so it does last longer that way or there is the 7 pound box


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

hmmm well i will suggest it to him...if not this time...once we extend our flock we might do it....but i will tell mikey your offer...ty!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

what i,ll do is give him a sample bag when you guys purchase another tiel


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

sounds good!! all going according to plan i should be back to pick him/her out!! all depends on visas and all that stuff


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

oh yea that fun stuff when are you 2 planning to get married


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

not sure of a date yet but approximately july/august next year....lots of combining factors and no planning done till im over there...but within the last 6 months of next year im sure...im just taking everything one step at a time so i dont explode with excitement about all the things that we are going to be doing together....i just cant wait to be back home with him and the kids.....u dont realise how much you will miss the people you love till u can't see them anymore....plus leaving here to get back there is tinged with sadness....there are lots of people i love here but they understand my need to be with Mikey


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i figured it would be like a year


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

yeah by the time all the paperwork is done it should be about a year


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

mike will have to bring you here to meet miracle


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

definately!! and you of course


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well of course and if you are good i,ll take you 2 out for pizza to one of the best pizza places here


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

sounds great!! we're always good....i make sure Mike is....well....except at the hockey games.....not even i can make him behave there!!! and i am just well behaved all the time....u just have to decipher my speech since i talk all aussie!!! i surprisingly found most people had no problem with it tho....the only person who did was a girl at hooters who thought i asked for a caulk....when i asked for a coke....


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

the president of our fish club is ausie as well so if i can understand him you will be a breeze


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok before i went to bed i checked all the nest boxes and penelope eggs did not do that good 2 eggs were hatching yesterday wich i found strange but they did not make it out of the egg so the last egg i fostered to stretch and sparkles they are sitting on it so seems they have taken the egg as there own


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

im glad they are sitting on the last egg....must be a stressful time for u at the moment.....i hope the last one makes it ok


----------

